# M2 closed at Sittingborne



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Motorway at Sittingborne closed in both directions due to 15 foot sink hole.
Will cause delays if you are heading for ferry.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Someone is looking in to it.

tony


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-kent-26143100


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Now why can't i do that.?


----------

